# Jwraps, anybody bought from their site



## Raslin (12/3/15)

Has anybody purchased directly from the jwraps site. I have my eye on their I stick cupholders.


----------



## Humbolt (12/3/15)

I plan to buy a wrap from them soon too.


----------



## Matt (12/3/15)

Mine is on its way ordered last week.


----------



## Raslin (12/3/15)

Cool, please let me know when it arrives.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/15)

Ordered my drinks holder REO holder from them.


----------



## abdul (12/3/15)

Group buy next from them?


----------



## Jakey (12/3/15)

abdul said:


> Group buy next from them?


Im keen


----------



## Raslin (13/3/15)

Yip me too

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------

